# who's the smuggest c**t on tv



## badlands (Aug 7, 2007)

smuggest cunt on tv without a doubt 
James fucking Nesbitt. Aaaaaaaaaargh!
closely followed by and in no particular order of cuntness
Jamie puke in my pasta Oliver
Ricky I cum chocolate Gervais
and 
Jeremy the oxygen thief Clarkson


----------



## 8ball (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeremy Kyle.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 7, 2007)

Ricky Gervais by a country and nautical mile...


----------



## JoePolitix (Aug 7, 2007)

At least he's got a good reason to be smug (which btw he does in an ironic self aware type of way) unlike a filthbag like Kyle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2007)

Natasha Kaplonker


----------



## vogonity (Aug 7, 2007)

John Sessions
Jeremy Kyle
Noel Edmonds
Sue Lawley
Gillian McKeith
Richard Bacon
Krishnan Guru Murthy


----------



## Gromit (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris Tarrent


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Fiona Phillips
Jeremy Kyle
Gillian McKeith
Ricky Gervais


----------



## Space Girl (Aug 7, 2007)

tim lovejoy


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 7, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Fiona Phillips


I was going to say her as well.


----------



## if6were9 (Aug 7, 2007)

Johnson

Smug bastard


----------



## Madusa (Aug 7, 2007)

Matthew Wright
That guy who presents Location Location with Kirsty Allsopp


----------



## tendril (Aug 7, 2007)

This little see you next tuesday:


----------



## Grego Morales (Aug 7, 2007)

Piers Morgan


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> smuggest cunt on tv without a doubt
> James fucking Nesbitt. Aaaaaaaaaargh!



Aye, the voice of Tesco. Cunt.

Loads of sports types are smug as fuck such as John Inverdale, Des Lynham and Alan Axemark Hansen and his sad sad sad sidekick Lawrenson.

Ralf Little is another tosser


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 7, 2007)

Dermont O'Leary


----------



## Herbsman. (Aug 7, 2007)

if6were9 said:
			
		

> Johnson
> 
> Smug bastard









Grr. Johnson is almost as hateable as anyone in real life.


----------



## chymaera (Aug 7, 2007)

Laurence Llewelyn Bowen


----------



## zoooo (Aug 7, 2007)

Gervais's smugness is ironic, you silly sausages. He's very modest and lovely in real life.

Peter Kaye, however, is an entirely different matter.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 7, 2007)

I dont like mark Lamar, I think he's a smug git.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 7, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Gervais's smugness is ironic, you silly sausages. He's very modest and lovely in real life.
> 
> Peter Kaye, however, is an entirely different matter.



I met Peter kaye a few times and he was fine but last time was 5 years ago so it all might have gone to his head.


----------



## if6were9 (Aug 7, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Grr. Johnson is almost as hateable as anyone in real life.



I _hate _Johnson 








but he is quite handsome


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2007)

I'd throw in a slightly unexpected nomination - Sean Bean.  Is that fucker never off the adverts?    Money grabbing voiceover fuck


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 8, 2007)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> I'd throw in a slightly unexpected nomination - Sean Bean.  Is that fucker never off the adverts?    Money grabbing voiceover fuck



Not least for cracking on to every barmaid in Muswell Hill when he lived there.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 8, 2007)

Ralf Little bemuses me.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Ralf Little bemuses me.


and that 2 Pints of Lager _astonishes _me.  'Poorly written, cliche ridden banality' only scratches the surface.


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 8, 2007)

Brian C**t


----------



## Wilf (Aug 8, 2007)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Brian C**t


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 8, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Ralf Little bemuses me.




*falls off chair*

*gets up and sits down again after re-reading and realising you didn't 'say' RL _amuses_ you*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2007)

I never give any smug c***s any airtime really.... 

I guess Clarkson must rank pretty high and a lot of people hate Jeremy Kyle. 

Gotta think that Ian Hislop is pretty smug but then he is intelligent enough to warrant a certain amount of smugness?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

Maury Povich! Smugness personified, but his show is jokes!


----------



## Lock&Light (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm surprised no-one has yet mentioned Andrew Neil.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Aug 8, 2007)

Bill Turnbull - that cunt on BBC breakfast.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Bill Turnbull - that cunt on BBC breakfast.


Noooooo! I like Bill!


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2007)

4thwrite said:
			
		

> and that 2 Pints of Lager _astonishes _me.  'Poorly written, cliche ridden banality' only scratches the surface.



But always on the telly. Thats what freaks me out. Who watches it?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Who watches it?



Chavs & Pirates


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 8, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Gervais's smugness is ironic, you silly sausages. He's very modest and lovely in real life.
> 
> Peter Kaye, however, is an entirely different matter.



Pair of cunts. Smug, unfunny cunts.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 8, 2007)

Fakest of the fakers Gordon Ramsey, less smug more cunt though.


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeremy Kyle or Jonathon Ross. 

hard to split difference really.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 8, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> But always on the telly. Thats what freaks me out. Who watches it?



*raises hand*

I quite like it.

I nominate mockney twat Jamie Oliver.

and Carol McGriffen of Loose Women, the sanctimonus, Daily Mail waving old bag.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> and Carol McGriffen of Loose Women, the sanctimonus, Daily Mail waving old bag.


She is anti ID card, anti-war and pro personal liberty and Ive seen her give a fairly stirling defence of those opinions in the face of Jane _"If you've got nothing to hide, ID cards are no problem" _McDonald.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 8, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Maury Povich! Smugness personified, but his show is jokes!



I used to like that show! He's ok, really.


----------



## xes (Aug 8, 2007)

Hopw the hell have we got this far without mentioning Jimmy Carr??


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 8, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> But always on the telly. Thats what freaks me out. Who watches it?



Talking of that show, I see someone up there's Ralf Little and raise them a Will Mellor.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2007)

There are too many to count but here's a few

Kaye Adams
Bill Turnbull
Dermot Murnaghan
Dermot O'Leary (what the fuck is he saying?)
Richard Madeley
Sian Williams
Jeremy Kyle
Fiona Phillips
Davina McCall (talentless former cokeheid who shagged Eric Clapton)
Alexa Chung (and that twat who currently presents T4 Summers with her)
Vernon Kay
Ant & Dec
Eamonn Holmes
Tim Lovejoy


----------



## Utopia (Aug 8, 2007)

All the T4 presenters......apart from Dermot as he's alriiiight


----------



## milesy (Aug 8, 2007)

carol fucking vorderman.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> carol fucking vorderman.


And we have a winner.

Smug vile person selling shit insurance and loans to vulnerale people. Trust me, I know maths. Ugh.


----------



## nosos (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeremey Kyle

Clearly


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! Forgot him.
This discussion is over.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! Forgot him.
> This discussion is over.


When he starts flogging loans, based on his 'straight talking, truth teling' reputation- THEN he can take the Smug Cunt Crown from Ms Vorderman.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> All the T4 presenters......apart from Dermot as he's alriiiight


Dermot plastic paddy O'leary (he who takes on the persona of an eight year old child to present BBLB)
is 
absolutely
a
cunt
smug or not


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> Dermot plastic paddy O'leary (he who takes on the persona of an eight year old child to present BBLB)
> is
> absolutely
> a
> ...



One thing that I've noticed with him is that he never finishes his words or sentences. An irritating smug, self-satisfied cunt/prick.


----------



## ThierryEnnui (Aug 8, 2007)

Both the smug cunts off Property Ladder
Trinny & Suzannah
Jamie Theakston
Natasha Kaplinsky
Jo Whiley (more a radio smug cunt really)
Noel Edmonds


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm totally gobsmacked that none of you shower of goatfuckers have mentioned the two smuggest cunts every to curse tv and radio with their malignant presences.

Robert Robinson (I'll call your fucking bluff with a brick in the face, cunt!!  )

and the creepy paedo-seeming Gyles Brandreth and his fucking jumpers


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 8, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> I'm totally gobsmacked that none of you shower of goatfuckers have mentioned the two smuggest cunts every to curse tv and radio with their malignant presences.
> 
> Robert Robinson (I'll call your fucking bluff with a brick in the face, cunt!!  )
> 
> and the creepy paedo-seeming Gyles Brandreth and his fucking jumpers



Oh aye, Robinson, what a twat. Is he still hosting Brain of Britain?

Brandreth: I can't understand why I didn't include him in my list.   He's also a regular on R4 panel shows like Just a Minute and Quote, Unquote (ugh).


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2007)

Gyles Brandreth.
  
Sebastian Coe


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2007)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Oh aye, Robinson, what a twat. Is he still hosting Brain of Britain?


No, he's (fortunately IMO) finally taken out a mortgage to buy the farm. 


> Brandreth: I can't understand why I didn't include him in my list.   He's also a regular on R4 panel shows like Just a Minute and Quote, Unquote (ugh).


The only problem with killing Brandreth in the face is that you'd want to do it again and again and again (well *I* would  )!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 8, 2007)

Jeremy Kyle.

And anyone slagging the lush Mr Kaplinski off get in a line for a beating...here...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> And anyone slagging the lush Mr Kaplinski off get in a line for a beating...here...


They can all get behind me! She is SO vacuous! And Sweet Jesus, that half witted girlish giggle...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Jeremy Kyle.
> 
> And anyone slagging the lush Mr Kaplinski off get in a line for a beating...here...



Fucking hell kyser, excepting wrysmile you've got fucking awful taste in women! First Caroline "snaggletooth" Flint, and now Natasha "I'm a fuckwit" Kaplonker!! 

(wonders what kind of vile masochistic streak soze is hiding)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 8, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> They can all get behind me! She is SO vacuous! And Sweet Jesus, that half witted girlish giggle...



So you're offering to be first in line for a beating from kyser? 


Kinky!!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 8, 2007)

ViolentPanda said:
			
		

> So you're offering to be first in line for a beating from kyser?
> 
> 
> Kinky!!


Sorry to disappoint you! Strictly vanilla Im afraid.


----------



## badlands (Aug 8, 2007)

Des Lynam is a cocksucker


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 8, 2007)

Fat, pastry chef, from the business news in the morning, Declan Curry.

And who's that cunt who used to present "Working Lunch"?

Andrew Neill.

Prozzie shagging, chariddee money squandering perjurer (yes it is legal to call him that nowadays) Jeffrey Archer.

Alan Sugar

Gordon Brown


----------



## mattie (Aug 8, 2007)

Bear Grylls.  'Bear'.  Fucking hell, says it all.

He is nails though.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 8, 2007)

June Sarpong,Simon cuntface Cowell,Louise Walsh,Sharon Osborne,Ian Lee,crisp flogger Gary Lineker and even though I like him Paxman can come across as a bit smug sometimes,has anyone mentioned "Dr" Gillian Mckeith?


----------



## vogonity (Aug 9, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> has anyone mentioned "Dr" Gillian Mckeith?


I did...


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2007)

> And who's that cunt who used to present "Working Lunch"?



Adrian Chiles = alternative rhyming slang for yer Chalfonts/Farmer Giles.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 9, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> June Sarpong,




That's June Sarpong *MBE* thank you very much.


----------



## Chz (Aug 9, 2007)

Jeremy Paxman, of course. Whether or not he's got good reason to be, he certainly is a smug c**t.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 9, 2007)

oh come one, its Myleene Klass, you know it is. shes the most irritating piece of fluff ive ever seen, why is she presenting? shes awful

everyone on newsnight review is smug,event he guest, nay especially the guests
i really like kirsty wark but on that programme she comes off as smug, im not sure why


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 9, 2007)

Barry Scott!!!!!


----------



## maximilian ping (Aug 9, 2007)

Winner: Jamie Theakston - smugness personified


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 9, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> oh come one, its Myleene Klass, you know it is. shes the most irritating piece of fluff ive ever seen, why is she presenting? shes awful
> 
> everyone on newsnight review is smug,event he guest, nay especially the guests
> i really like kirsty wark but on that programme she comes off as smug, im not sure why


Myleene is lovely so I'll give her a pass among other things


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 9, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> That's June Sarpong *MBE* thank you very much.


I wonder if she got that for going out with Nu Labour type David "Lamentable" Lammy?


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> oh come one, its Myleene Klass, you know it is. shes the most irritating piece of fluff ive ever seen, why is she presenting? shes awful



She's not a piece of fluff, she is actually very talented.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 9, 2007)

That blonde twat that won celebrity big bruv, saw her at an awards ceremony sat there with a face of contempt and "god im so above all this",,,,,when last year she was the picture of giggles naievity and innocence!!!

COW


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 9, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's not a piece of fluff, she is actually very talented.



Yes she is, but her need for column inches and tv coverage far outweigh her want to pursue her divine classical ability......


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 9, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's not a piece of fluff, she is actually very talented.


a talented pianist perhaps, but she make no intellectual contribution, she is employed as a sidekick famed for wearing a bikini.


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2007)

Not on Classic FM she isn't. She knows her stuff.


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2007)

Mark Kermode. Culture Show and Newsnight Review. Who the fuck does he think he is. Slimy, slimy toad fucker.


----------



## mk12 (Aug 10, 2007)

simon amstell


----------



## zoooo (Aug 11, 2007)

I like Myleene Klass too. Seems pretty genuine.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 11, 2007)

Kenny Vermouth said:
			
		

> Bill Turnbull - that cunt on BBC breakfast.



Not sure he is smug, but agree that he is a cunt, a talentless cunt at that. How do these people get jobs in fucking tv?


----------



## Madusa (Aug 11, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> Mark Kermode. Culture Show and Newsnight Review. Who the fuck does he think he is. Slimy, slimy toad fucker.



I like Mark Kermode...unfortunate surname, but I like him.


----------



## jasoon (Aug 11, 2007)

angus deayton, john simpson, david dimbleby, paul merton (unfunny too), jeremy clarksons twin on top gear forgotten his name


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 11, 2007)

Frank fucking skinner


----------



## jasoon (Aug 11, 2007)

terry wogan, and the guy that present/used to present watchdog.
also, lorraine kelly, up there with the best (or worst) of them. horrid obnoxious old cow


----------



## mk12 (Aug 11, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I like Myleene Klass too. Seems pretty genuine.



and beautiful


----------



## jasoon (Aug 11, 2007)

ohh i was in a pop band. ohh did i mention im 'classically trained pianist'. fukc off you untalented cow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 11, 2007)

jasoon said:
			
		

> ohh i was in a pop band. ohh did i mention im 'classically trained pianist'. fukc off you untalented cow


 PMSL

Thanks...its been a really shit day


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 11, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Jeremy Kyle
> Gillian McKeith



I would pay good money to see these pair die in a very slow and painful manner.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Has anyone said Des Lynam yet ?


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> I would pay good money to see these pair die in a very slow and painful manner.




Jeremy could eat Gillian and then he would die from malnutrition because I don't think skin and bones has much nutritional value !


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 11, 2007)

Termite Man said:
			
		

> Has anyone said Des Lynam yet ?




Burn the heathen!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 11, 2007)

jasoon said:
			
		

> terry wogan, and the guy that present/used to present watchdog.
> also, lorraine kelly, up there with the best (or worst) of them. horrid obnoxious old cow



now now, lay off old wogan  think of the years of service and his service to eurovision 
but yes nicky campbell and lorraine kelly


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 11, 2007)

Fiona Phillips,Eammon Pieman Holmes,Natasha Kerplunk, all those women on Loose Women,a few more to add to the smugfest collection


----------



## polly (Aug 11, 2007)

Second all the BBC Breakfast nominations, but can't believe no one has mentioned this simpering, vacuous cunt with quite frankly the most ANNOYING hair I've ever seen: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/breakfast/5117192.stm


----------



## bellator (Aug 12, 2007)

Shane Ricthie, Jeremy Kyle, Eamon Holmes, Noel Edmonds, Piers Morgan, Davina McShite, Parkinson, Billie Connolly.


----------



## Geri (Aug 12, 2007)

polly said:
			
		

> Second all the BBC Breakfast nominations, but can't believe no one has mentioned this simpering, vacuous cunt with quite frankly the most ANNOYING hair I've ever seen: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/breakfast/5117192.stm




_She combines presenting on Breakfast with looking after her three boys - all under five._

What - they are there in the studio as well?


----------



## django (Aug 12, 2007)

Who's the bloke who does GMTV with Fiona Phillips?  I don't like him.  Smug cunt.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 12, 2007)

Grandma Death said:
			
		

> Burn the heathen!



damn right . Burn Des Lynam


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2007)

django said:
			
		

> Who's the bloke who does GMTV with Fiona Phillips?  I don't like him.  Smug cunt.


Andrew Castle!  Or that ex T4 guy Ben Shepherd?

All the people raining fire on BBC Breakfast news; they are genius in comparison to the GMTV crew!


----------



## django (Aug 12, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Andrew Castle!  Or that ex T4 guy Ben Shepherd?
> 
> All the people raining fire on BBC Breakfast news; they are genius in comparison to the GMTV crew!



Andrew Castle, that's him!  Smug cunt! 

The BBC Breakfast lot are a shower of smug cunts.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 12, 2007)

Andrew Castle is a former professional tennis player and the great great grandson of women's rights activist, Annie Besant.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annie_Besant

Just thought you'd like to know. He is a tosser all the same.


----------



## django (Aug 12, 2007)

Ha!  Didn't know that.  You earn something new every day.  Thanks nino!


----------



## Tankus (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## poului (Aug 12, 2007)

No mention of Toby Young.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 12, 2007)

Dermot O Leary. He's going to unbearable once he starts hosting X Factor


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2007)

Eamon Holmes!
Of course! He was so obvious I forgot him.


----------



## Luciona (Aug 12, 2007)

Uh oh.  Tuesday will bring a whole new meaning to the word smug cunt according to _Grazia_.  New C4 series called _Cook yourself thin_ will feature Sophie, Harry, Gizzi   and Sal who are apparently the new 'IT' girls of the kitchen.

_Gwen Stefani-alike Sophie Mitchell worked in Michelin-starred restaurants, and was once Claudia Schiffer's personal chef.  Gizzi Erskine, who sports a Beckham-esque angel tatoo, caters for A-list dinner parties....Then ther's Sal Henley, a statuesque food consultant and home economist._

Good grief.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2007)

That started last Tuesday. I couldn't bring myself to watch it as the title annoyed me so much


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 12, 2007)

Luciona said:
			
		

> Uh oh.  Tuesday will bring a whole new meaning to the word smug cunt according to _Grazia_.  New C4 series called _Cook yourself thin_ will feature Sophie, Harry, Gizzi   and Sal who are apparently the new 'IT' girls of the kitchen.
> 
> _Gwen Stefani-alike Sophie Mitchell worked in Michelin-starred restaurants, and was once Claudia Schiffer's personal chef.  Gizzi Erskine, who sports a Beckham-esque angel tatoo, caters for A-list dinner parties....Then ther's Sal Henley, a statuesque food consultant and home economist._
> 
> Good grief.


I lasted 5 min before I had to switch over,a load of braying hooray henriattas poncing about,no thanks


----------



## Luciona (Aug 12, 2007)

I suspected as much.  Smug factor 4.  I will be avoiding it at all costs.  Avoiding it like those plastic 'yummy mummy types' on BBC Breakfast which this thread has already covered.


----------



## Geri (Aug 12, 2007)

Some people were raving about this on another forum. One of them said "that tip about crisps was really useful". Being a big fan of crisps, I asked them what the tip was, and apparently - get this - it's to eat pretzels and twiglets instead. What kind of fucking 'tip' is that?


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Some people were raving about this on another forum. One of them said "that tip about crisps was really useful". Being a big fan of crisps, I asked them what the tip was, and apparently - get this - it's to eat pretzels and twiglets instead. What kind of fucking 'tip' is that?


Who'd a thunk eh?


----------



## Luciona (Aug 12, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Some people were raving about this on another forum. One of them said "that tip about crisps was really useful". Being a big fan of crisps, I asked them what the tip was, and apparently - get this - it's to eat pretzels and twiglets instead. What kind of fucking 'tip' is that?



_Gizzi's love of exotic food comes from a childhood spent in Thailand.
"My favourite tip for a healthy chocolate hit is to melt three squares of chocolate in the microwave, mix Total 0% fat yoghurt, then peel and slice a pear or banana to dip.  It's gorgeous."_


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2007)

Jesus fucking wept


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That started last Tuesday. I couldn't bring myself to watch it as the title annoyed me so much



Even the trailers made me want to smash my own face in - those four vacuous self-satisfied wankstains going UGGGHHHH!!! AAHHHHH!! like they were in training for the Porn Awards. Double the advertising maxim of '2 Cs in a K', multiply to infinity the raging fire of hatred induced.


----------



## jasoon (Aug 13, 2007)

john inverdale. just heard some of him on radio 2. reminded me of how smug he is. his 2 week wimbledon stint, equals some of the aforementioned who are on tv on a yearly basis


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2007)

django said:
			
		

> Andrew Castle, that's him!  Smug cunt!
> 
> The BBC Breakfast lot are a shower of smug cunts.



I don't think I've ever come across anyone on TV with less charisma than Andrew Castle – he makes Kate Thornton look like John F Kennedy. 

I saw him on GMTV this morning – he actually exclaimed "Beyonce" when a black model appeared during a fashion segment. They all look the same don't they Andrew, you utter fucking dolt.

The BBC ones I hate the most are Mike the squeaky-voiced sports presenter and that blonde Scottish weather woman. The pair of them did a week of broadcasts from Royal Ascot a month or two back (dressed up like cunts, wouldn't you know it) and it was the most self-satisfied pile of old bollocks I've ever seen in my life. Still, it's only licence payers' money, innit?


----------



## Luciona (Aug 13, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> – he actually exclaimed "Beyonce" when a black model appeared during a fashion segment. They all look the same don't they Andrew, you utter fucking doit


    fuck me that's funny.


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 13, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> The BBC ones I hate the most are Mike the squeaky-voiced sports presenter and that blonde Scottish weather woman. The pair of them did a week of broadcasts from Royal Ascot a month or two back (dressed up like cunts, wouldn't you know it) and it was the most self-satisfied pile of old bollocks I've ever seen in my life. Still, it's only licence payers' money, innit?



Urgh, you saw that too? Is it me, or was that guy being a total sex pest the entire week? Creepy as fuck.


----------



## sunflower (Aug 13, 2007)

ShiftyBagLady said:
			
		

> oh come one, its Myleene Klass, you know it is. shes the most irritating piece of fluff ive ever seen, why is she presenting? shes awful




I was working my way through this thread and thought someone, somewhere MUST share my active dislike of this woman   and  

Her fake smile and plastic niceness do my head in..grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sunflower (Aug 13, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's not a piece of fluff, she is actually very talented.



She might be talented as a classical musician but it doesn't stop her being an annoying piece of fluff who gets her knockers out for the lads mags and goes to the opening of an envelope  

As a presenter I find her very,very wrong.


----------



## brianx (Aug 13, 2007)

Ziggy.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 14, 2007)

Tankus said:
			
		

>


I wouldn't say smug, as much as sinister.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a deep and passionate hatred of Mark Lawson. 

(presents varous culutre shows for the BBC and is a regular newspaper columnist - the sort whose columns you read and then spend the next hour trying to work out what the fuck their point was and why you bothered in the first place).

Smug. Arrogant. Talentless. Ignorant. Pontificating. Irrelevant.

Yet seemingly possesed by the deluison that he is some sort of sage for the age. 

still, thats public school for you.

Also 

Clive James - boring boring, dull, unfunny, twat whose only qualification seems to be 'I was at Cambridge with Peter Cook'.

Clive Anderson - conceited, arrogant, establishment lickspittle whose only qualification seems to be 'I was at Cambridge with the Pythons'.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned Johnny Vaughan?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone see Richard Madeley upsetting Judy while interviewing the vile Jimmy Carr?

It was like an advert for this thread.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 15, 2007)

Marius said:
			
		

> Chris Tarrent



Seconded, if I had a free punch, he'd get it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 15, 2007)

Surprised no one's mentioned Michael Portillo. He may know whereof he speaks but he's still smug.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 15, 2007)

Konnie Huq


----------



## Melinda (Aug 15, 2007)

What's wrong with Konnie?! 


Richard Madeley has just sworn on live teatime TV!  The horror on Judy's face!


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 15, 2007)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Konnie Huq


Konnies sexy so she can be as smug as she wants in my book


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 15, 2007)

Those rancid old hags, Wendy and Vicky on Diet Doctors- Inside and Out.


----------



## blinky_bill (Aug 15, 2007)

Richard Dawkins


----------



## badlands (Aug 16, 2007)

The cunt is on BBC 4 now.

Brian Sewell.

Nauseating cocksucking motherfucker turdloving PRICK


----------



## badlands (Sep 3, 2007)

Nigella Lawson. 
Holy shit, has she had a brain transplant?


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 3, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever come across anyone on TV with less charisma than Andrew Castle – he makes Kate Thornton look like John F Kennedy.
> 
> I saw him on GMTV this morning – he actually exclaimed "Beyonce" when a black model appeared during a fashion segment. They all look the same don't they Andrew, you utter fucking dolt.
> 
> The BBC ones I hate the most are Mike the squeaky-voiced sports presenter and that blonde Scottish weather woman. The pair of them did a week of broadcasts from Royal Ascot a month or two back (dressed up like cunts, wouldn't you know it) and it was the most self-satisfied pile of old bollocks I've ever seen in my life. Still, it's only licence payers' money, innit?


lulz.

My sister works at GMTV - apparently Andrew castle causes shocked "he didn't just say what I think he said, did he?" intakes of breath in the production gallery at least twice a week.  

But then, for the sake of not being done for lible, i'll just observe that he is by no means the worst of their presenter-based concerns...


----------



## The Boy (Sep 3, 2007)

Johnny Vaughan
Frank Skinner
Noel Edmonds 
Jeremy Clarkson
Andrew Neill
Michael Winner
Piers Morgan
Richard Littlejohn (he does Question Time now and then)


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 3, 2007)

Have only read part of thread, but how come Lowri "speaking as a mother" Turner, the prime purloiner of oxygen and poisoner of all things good, has survived the first two pages?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 3, 2007)

Frank skinner
lowri turner 
Nigella
chantelle


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 3, 2007)

*how could I forget?*

Nick "the giant verbalising maggot" Ferrari - utter, _utter_ cunt!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 4, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> The BBC ones I hate the most are Mike the squeaky-voiced sports presenter and that blonde Scottish weather woman. The pair of them did a week of broadcasts from Royal Ascot a month or two back (dressed up like cunts, wouldn't you know it) and it was the most self-satisfied pile of old bollocks I've ever seen in my life. Still, it's only licence payers' money, innit?



That'll be Chris "Squarehead" Hollins and Carol "I like Daniel O' Donnell" Kirkwood. Arsewipes, the pair of them. I don't like that Louise Lear much either.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 4, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> The cunt is on BBC 4 now.
> 
> Brian Sewell.
> 
> Nauseating cocksucking motherfucker turdloving PRICK



So it's his gayness that causes you probems?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 4, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Anyone see Richard Madeley upsetting Judy while interviewing the vile Jimmy Carr?
> 
> It was like an advert for this thread.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 4, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> So it's his gayness that causes you probems?


To be fair, Sewell _is_ a smug cunt. Although, I agree, I wouldn't put it in those terms myself.


----------



## badlands (Sep 4, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> So it's his gayness that causes you probems?



Just reread.
 
I retract. And apologise.

And rephrase.

He is just SO arrogant which lends him the appearance of possessing a totally loathsome and repellant personality. He should drown in a vat of his own fatuous, self importance, narcissistic drivel.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 4, 2007)

sunflower said:
			
		

> She might be talented as a classical musician but it doesn't stop her being an annoying piece of fluff who gets her knockers out for the lads mags and goes to the opening of an envelope


I don't think she's ever got her knockers out fella


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 4, 2007)

brianx said:
			
		

> Ziggy.


Who...


----------



## wishface (Sep 4, 2007)

_"...and everything under the sun is in tune, but the sun is eclipsed by the moon..."_

But, wait, no vote for Trisha? 

She really is sanctimonious.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 4, 2007)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Have only read part of thread, but how come Lowri "speaking as a mother" Turner, the prime purloiner of oxygen and poisoner of all things good, has survived the first two pages?



Ooooh.  Good call.

Utter cunt of the highest order


----------



## wishface (Sep 4, 2007)

her voice alone makes me want to puke blood.

She never gives anyone else a chance to speak and then bangs on about how women are constatnly the victim of this and that.

She defines the word haradan.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Jeremy Kyle.




OH yes. most definetly the smuggest most irritating fuckwit to defile our screens  since Kilroys fall from grace.

I just pray that one day, like Kilroy, his mask will slip and he'll say something so heinously vile that even his cuntish employers cannot allow him to continue.

Then he'll have to beg money from Tissue's Will, and have to go and live with his ex-junkie brother.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> Grr. Johnson is almost as hateable as anyone in real life.





Johnson is the King


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 4, 2007)

Smuggest Cunt alive, let alone on the tv


----------



## 8ball (Sep 4, 2007)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Smuggest Cunt alive, let alone on the tv



Please don't post his face up like that when I'm not ready - I managed to snarl and retch at the same time.


----------



## youareagoat (Sep 4, 2007)

Seven pages and no mention of Nick Knowles. He is one smug motherf**king c**t.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 4, 2007)

8ball said:
			
		

> Please don't post his face up like that when I'm not ready - I managed to snarl and retch at the same time.



He pisses me off and I've never even seen him before.


----------

